# [RISOLTO] Problema Mouse Wheel

## lavish

Salve a tutti!

Ho messo gentoo sul x86 di mia sorella. Tutto ok, tranne 2 cose: script di init per il wireless e rotellina del mouse. Ovviamente qui esporro' solo il secondo problema.. sull'altro ci sto lavornado anche se con scarsi frutti... (in caso apriro' un altro3d).

Ha un mouse a 3 pulsanti ottico usb della logitech che ha sempre funzionato perfettamente. Con udev ho settato xorg.conf in questo modo:

```

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

Ho provato anche con /dev/psaux, inoltre ho tentato di aggiungere anche

     Option "Buttons" "3"  

e

     Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true" 

 ma nulla...

Ho guardato nel forum e in google in generale ma non ho trovato nulla che mi andasse bene  :Confused: 

Idee?

Grazie!

<EDIT> leggete il post seguente  :Wink: 

----------

## ares

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

----------

## lavish

 *ares wrote:*   

> Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

 

ehm, ho copiato male la conf.... ovviamente l'ho incluso

----------

## ares

Hai provato a guardare nel file di log di xorg se ti da qualche errore ?

----------

## lavish

 *ares wrote:*   

> Hai provato a guardare nel file di log di xorg se ti da qualche errore ?

 

Si', ho guardato e mi sembra tutto ok... vi posto l'ultima parte (quella piu' rilevante)

```

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 94500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1072 hend: 1168 httl: 1376

              vdsp: 768 vbeg: 769 vend: 772 vttl: 808 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 94500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1072 hend: 1168 httl: 1376

              vdsp: 768 vbeg: 769 vend: 772 vttl: 808 flags: 5

```

----------

## gutter

Che modello è il mouse?

----------

## knefas

"Io una volta ho avuto un problema simile e ho risolto disabilitando l'USB nel BIOS."

(frammento di frase parzialmente scorretta, ma non mi ricordo meglio!)

----------

## lavish

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Che modello è il mouse?

 

un modello che ha sempre funzionato benissimo... LOGITECH M-BJ69

----------

## ares

Io ho un'opzione in + riguardo al mouse, nn so se possa servire per il tuo c aso

Option      "SendCoreEvents"    "true"

----------

## lavish

ho provato ad abilitare 

```

Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"
```

come suggerito da ares ma non e' cambiato nulla... disabilitando poi l'usb dal BIOS il mouse giustamente non funziona nemmeno....

----------

## Dr.Dran

Non credo sia un problema della USB o del Mouse, visto che la configurazione che hai stato è uguale a quella che ho buttato sul portatile di mio fratello e funziona benissimo!

Hai abilitato nel kernel la HID nella sezione USB?

E nella Input device?

Puoi postare la conf del tuo kernel?

----------

## lavish

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Non credo sia un problema della USB o del Mouse, visto che la configurazione che hai stato è uguale a quella che ho buttato sul portatile di mio fratello e funziona benissimo!
> 
> Hai abilitato nel kernel la HID nella sezione USB?
> 
> E nella Input device?
> ...

 

bhe', posto pezzettini dal menuconfig, in modo che siano piu' leggibili (spero)

```

  x x<*> Support for Host-side USB                                            x x  

  x x[ ]   USB verbose debug messages                                         x x  

  x x---   Miscellaneous USB options                                          x x  

  x x[*]   USB device filesystem                                              x x  

  x x[ ]   Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                    x x  

  x x[ ]   Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                        x x  

  x x[ ]   USB suspend/resume (EXPERIMENTAL)                                  x x  

  x x--- USB Host Controller Drivers                                          x x  

  x x<M> EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                                           x x  

  x x[ ]   Full speed ISO transactions (EXPERIMENTAL)                         x x  

  x x[ ]   Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL)                    x x  

  x x<M> OHCI HCD support                                                     x x  

  x x<M> UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support                                x x

  x x<*> USB Mass Storage support                                             x x  

  x x<*> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support                        x x  

  x x[*]   HID input layer support                                            x x  

```

In inputdevice ho:

```

  x x       --- Userland interfaces                                           x x  

  x x       --- Mouse interface                                               x x  

  x x       [*]   Provide legacy /dev/psaux device                            x x  

  x x       (1024) Horizontal screen resolution                               x x  

  x x       (768) Vertical screen resolution                                  x x  

  x x       [*] Mice                                                          x x  

  x x       <*>   PS/2 mouse                                                  x x  

```

Tutto il resto non e' selezionato.

Mi sembra che sia a posto.... no ?

----------

## lavish

Ho provato a cambiare mouse con un altro benq sempre ottico e il risultato non cambia... ho provato poi connettere il logitech alla ps/2 tramite un adattatore e in runlevel 3 con gpm mi va benissimo (come d'altronde anche l'usb). La cosa allucinante e' che una volta fatto partire X il mouse non si mouve piu' e killando xorg non funziona piu' nemmeno con gpm  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

la conf di gpm e' la solita... 

```

altair ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/gpm   

MOUSE=imps2

MOUSEDEV=/dev/input/mice

APPEND="-l \"a-zA-Z0-9_.:~/\300-\326\330-\366\370-\377\""

APPEND="-g 1 -A 60"

APPEND="-l \"a-zA-Z0-9_.:~/\300-\326\330-\366\370-\377\" -g 1 -A 60"

```

Ma non penso dipenda da questo.. anzi ne sono sicuro... sto iniziando a pensare che il demonio si sia impossessato del pc. Scherzi a parte puo' dipendere da xorg? 

Per ora ho le ultime versioni stabili di tutti i programmi tranne:

app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin ~x86

sys-apps/baselayout ~x86

sys-apps/sysvinit ~x86

app-shells/bash ~x86

sys-libs/readline ~x86

net-wireless/acx100 ~x86

non so cosa pensare....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mc619

Prova a mettere Ps/2 invece che IMPS/2 

il computer e'  un portatile?

----------

## lavish

 *mc619 wrote:*   

> Prova a mettere Ps/2 invece che IMPS/2 
> 
> il computer e'  un portatile?

 

Il protocollo PS/2 non include il supporto alla rotellina. Il pc e' un fisso comunque.. magari se a qualcuno interessasse posto anche un lspci giusto per gradire...

```

altair ~ # lspci 

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 22)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 10)

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10)

0000:00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10)

0000:00:07.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 30)

0000:00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08)

0000:00:0d.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 08)

0000:00:0f.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5 [RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro] (rev 15)
```

----------

## mc619

scusami mi sono confuso 

 *Quote:*   

> mc619 ha scritto:
> 
> Prova a mettere Ps/2 invece che IMPS/2 

 

intendevo dire Auto nn ps/2

perdonami mi sono svegliato troppo presto stamattina  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *mc619 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> intendevo dire Auto nn ps/2
> 
> 

 

Si', ho gia' provato

----------

## lavish

```

altair linux # dmesg | grep mous

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

psmouse.c: Failed to reset mouse on isa0060/serio1

psmouse.c: Failed to enable mouse on isa0060/serio1

psmouse.c: bad data from KBC - timeout

psmouse.c: bad data from KBC - timeout

psmouse.c: bad data from KBC - timeout

psmouse.c: bad data from KBC - timeout

```

... puo' essere un problema di kernel?

<EDIT> sono passato al 2.6.9 (prima avevo un 2.6.10) gds, ma il problema rimane e gli errori nel dmesg pure....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ciauzzz.....  dunque nel kernel prova a settare questo:

nella sezione input:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  --- Userland interfaces                                                           
> 
>  --- Mouse interface                                         
> ...

 

Nella sezione USB:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <*> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support
> 
> [*]   HID input layer support
> ...

 

Per quanto riguarda X proca con:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>     Identifier  "TouchPad Mouse"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>     Identifier  "Simple Layout"
> ...

 

Nel portatile di mio fratello funziona benissimo! Prova e poi fammi sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

scusami, ma che senso dovrebbe avere mettere

```

<*> Serial port line discipline

< > ct82c710 Aux port controller

< > Parallel port keyboard adapter

<*> PCI PS/2 keyboard and PS/2 mouse controller 

```

 :Shocked:  ?

Oltre a questo e' gia' tutto cosi'..

----------

## knefas

hai visto se xev ti vede l'evento del bottone? (cosi' puoi escludere il kernel)

----------

## lavish

 *knefas wrote:*   

> hai visto se xev ti vede l'evento del bottone? (cosi' puoi escludere il kernel)

 

Si' ho provato e vengono riconosciuti tutti gli eventi tranne la rotellina....

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <*> Serial port line discipline
> 
> < > ct82c710 Aux port controller
> ...

 

Te li ho inseriti, perchè la configurazione è del portatile di mio fratello, allora alcuni notebook utilizzano un controller ps/2 integrato per il touchpad anche se esternamente hanno solo perte usb  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

ma.... io non ho un portatile....

----------

## Dr.Dran

Beh si, hai ragione... xò ho il sospetto magari che l'opzione /dev/psaux possa andare in conflitto o confondere x e probabilmente mentre da console con gpm funziona tutto su x invece si incasini... xò non sono troppo sicuro di questa affermazione...

 :Shocked:   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Beh si, hai ragione... xò ho il sospetto magari che l'opzione /dev/psaux possa andare in conflitto o confondere x e probabilmente mentre da console con gpm funziona tutto su x invece si incasini... xò non sono troppo sicuro di questa affermazione...
> 
>  

 

Ho provato anche a toglierla tranquillo  :Wink:  Ormai penso di aver fatto tutte le n permutazioni  :Razz: 

----------

## knefas

A quanto pare sembra proprio un problema di kernel.

Se mal comune mezzo gaudio allora puoi gaudere con questo: http://www.freebsdquestions.org/forums/showthread.php?threadid=16601 (che pero' e' vecchio!)  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 *knefas wrote:*   

> A quanto pare sembra proprio un problema di kernel.
> 
> Se mal comune mezzo gaudio allora puoi gaudere con questo: http://www.freebsdquestions.org/forums/showthread.php?threadid=16601 (che pero' e' vecchio!) 

 

Che felicita'  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ma come puo' essere un problema di kernel se questo mouse ha sempre funzionato perfettamente sotto ogni distro e con ogni kernel? o_0 Inoltre ne ho provati 2 diversi (un 2.6.10 gds e un 2.6.9 gds) su questa installazione e niente...

----------

## Dr.Dran

Una curiosità, potresti dirmi le caratteristiche dell'hardware che stai configurando?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lavish

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Una curiosità, potresti dirmi le caratteristiche dell'hardware che stai configurando? 

 

Le ho postate prima... se vuoi il modello delle periferiche ti accontanto:

mobo: ASUS A7V-M

cpu:    AMD TBIRD 1000MHz

mouse: LOGITECH M-BJ69

scheda video: RIVA TNT2

scheda audio: SB Live! 1024

monitor: Philips 107e

masterizzatore cd: TRAXDATA

hard disk: SAMSUNG 20 GB ide

 :Laughing: 

ah... case COLORIST e alimentatore standard da 300 W... la ram e' senza marca ed e' disposta in 2 banchi, uno da 128 e uno da 256 mb...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Boiate a parte... con le altre distro ha sempre funzionato... (anche con xorg => slack)

----------

## knefas

lavish, se hai possibilita', prova magari con un kernel della slack che sai che va...

----------

## Dr.Dran

Giusto!

Magari prendi solo il .config e compila il kernel di gentoo e poi stiamo a vedere che succede  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Ho compilato l'xorg ~ e non e' cambiato nulla; a quel punto ho provato a fare il boot con un cd live usando la mia / e in effetti la rotellina funzonava... allora ho provato a ricompilare il mio 2.6.10 mettendo il supporto all'usb built-in invece che modulare e ora funzina tutto.... 

odio risolvere i problemi cosi'

Grazie a tutti per il supporto, mi sono "scrollato" via un problema fastidioso  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

Volevo solo aggiungere che gli errori di prima non sono scomparsi... intendo:

```

altair linux # dmesg | grep mous

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

psmouse.c: Failed to reset mouse on isa0060/serio1

psmouse.c: Failed to enable mouse on isa0060/serio1

psmouse.c: bad data from KBC - timeout

psmouse.c: bad data from KBC - timeout

psmouse.c: bad data from KBC - timeout

psmouse.c: bad data from KBC - timeout 

```

Almeno funziona...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

